# Enviro-Tex Help



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My E-Tex resin is turning white and crystalizing in the bottle. It looks like it's mixed with sugar. I am talking about un-used resin in a sealed bottle kept indoors and less than a year old. The hardener seems fine. Is this resin now junk, or can it be warmed or stirred somehow? The only thing I can think of is that there must be air getting into the bottle somehow by a pin hole or crack in the cap??? Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Eyes,

No worries, it will crystalize when stored at low temps or on my basement concrete floor 
microwave some water and sit her in a warm water bath and she will be fine, may take a couple rounds and tilts up and down...not sure at what temp the crash goes back into solution but it will.

Best,

MS


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I don't know specifically about etex but the crystals indicate moisture being present. I have had them present and had no issues

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I will give it a try.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i have the same issue from being in my basement but i have no problems at all just hard to open sometimes.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

muskyslayer hit it on the head. The rod building epoxy I use most often is repackaged E-Tex with UV inhibitors (EX-74, I think). You can use the microwave, a warm bath, or set it on a candle warmer for a while. It takes a little time for the crystals to go away, and don't mix a batch before they are gone. I got a little aggressive one time and mixed a batch before the resin cleared, and had to toss it out.

Joe


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had this problem over the years, now that I don't make as many baits as I used to I buy the smaller bottles, I have done the heating method it works, the only problem I have had at times if the humidity is high baits will dry sticky, most epoxy based resins are effected by moisture so I run a dehumidifier in the summer to dry the air at least 2 days before coating..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

All this info is much appreciated!


----------

